# TFA VBIC



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

Hi all

So a pretty common issue I've Googled that has people only getting a pepper taste from TFA's VBIC. Wanted to find out how many of us RSA locals suffer from it.

I have only used Cap's VBIC and would like to know what's the probability of me being part of the pepper demographic.
(Running low on this so need to restock, thus my interest)

Additionally, if anyone is able to advise if there are any major differences between VBIC from Cap, FW and TFA would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/18)

I get the pepper note from it.
Even looking at TFA VBIC makes me want to see an exorcist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/7/18)

I dont get a pepper note from it, do you have TFA Butter ? If you get pepper from TFA Butter, you will get pepper from TFA VBIC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I dont get a pepper note from it, do you have TFA Butter ? If you get pepper from TFA Butter, you will get pepper from TFA VBIC



No sir, only ever used Cap Golden Butter, but noted thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (26/7/18)

Yip, one of the first concentrates I ordered. Wanted to mix some strawberry milkshake recipe I found(Mothers Milk maybe). Never touched it since.

Edit: Typo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

Dobie said:


> Yip, one of the first concentrates I ordered. Wanted to mix some strawberry milkshake recipe I found(Mothers Milk maybe). Never touched it since.
> 
> Edit: Typo



May I ask what you subbed it with?
Or did you never touch the recipe again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/7/18)

SarChasm said:


> May I ask what you subbed it with?
> Or did you never touch the recipe again?



Good sub for TFA VBIC is (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream - CAP VBIC is not the same thing. I dont dislike it, but its not the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (26/7/18)

TFA VBIC is my favourite. Low %'s and no pepper taste from my side. 

AFAIK @KZOR also prefers TFA, and he too doesn't get any pepper taste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (26/7/18)

I find it comes and goes, start noticing it more over 4%.
LB is a good sub.
CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream does a good job of muting the pepper notes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/7/18)

Spyro said:


> TFA VBIC is my favourite. Low %'s and no pepper taste from my side.
> 
> AFAIK @KZOR also prefers TFA, and he too doesn't get any pepper taste.


Yeah same - I also love the stuff, it must really suck for the pepper tasters. Bad luck I guess hahahahah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/18)

No pepper for me. I like it the most of the major VBIC brands. Cap's is a little weak for me, more milky than ice cream. FW is thicker than Cap but has a weirder vanilla note, almost a darker note for me. What sets TFA apart is not just the richness of the concentrate but also that they nailed that ice cream vanilla really well. Neither Cap nor FW does that very well imo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

method1 said:


> I find it comes and goes, start noticing it more over 4%.
> LB is a good sub.
> CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream does a good job of muting the pepper notes.



Hmmm, she's definitely being used at more than 4% LOL.
Recipe in question, https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/38862

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/7/18)

Also love it and not the slightest hint of pepper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (26/7/18)

SarChasm said:


> Hmmm, she's definitely being used at more than 4% LOL.
> Recipe in question, https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/38862



Shyndo is a he 
That recipe will work just as well with LB vic at the same %
or try half LB half TFA
or 4% tfa 3% Cap whipped cream

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## method1 (26/7/18)

Although if I understand the OP you haven't tried TFA vbic yet.. so if you're lucky it'll be all good!
Get a 10ml and try it out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

method1 said:


> Shyndo is a he
> That recipe will work just as well with LB vic at the same %
> or try half LB half TFA
> or 4% tfa 3% Cap whipped cream


Lol I was referring to the recipe as the female (as that's what I put in my mouth).

Thanks, I know I dont have anything LB but let me see what else I have at home.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (26/7/18)

RichJB said:


> No pepper for me. I like it the most of the major VBIC brands. Cap's is a little weak for me, more milky than ice cream. FW is thicker than Cap but has a weirder vanilla note, almost a darker note for me. What sets TFA apart is not just the richness of the concentrate but also that they nailed that ice cream vanilla really well. Neither Cap nor FW does that very well imo.



Exactly this, I subbed the recipe above with Cap VBIC and it was extremely underwhelming, even after steepage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/18)

Yeah, they don't sub well. Although Cap, with the right application, can be effective. A couple of weeks ago, @Chukin'Vape and I tried Screwdriver's Screwed Fruitbase on the show and it works really well. It reawakened me to the potential of the Cap. It was a flavour I wasn't going to re-order but I think I will now. 

Although it doesn't dethrone the king. Nothing dethrones the king. Even the mighty HS FVIC bows to TFA VBIC. It is a king of the people, cheap and plentiful but from humble roots. So it's like a character in an Elder Scrolls game. It starts working in a mill with only an iron dagger and ragged clothes. By the end, it's slaying mighty dragons with its breath alone. Admittedly, it does it with pepper rather than elemental attacks or steel swords. But pepper works too. Just sayin'.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (26/7/18)

Nope. No pepper notes and I use it A LOT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/7/18)

No pepper for me eiher. 

On top of that, I can also taste the Strawberry variants, so unlike some peeps that think Mustard Milk = Mustard Gas, I prefer it as fresh as possible. According to my tastebuds, it seems to develop an unpleasant chocolate-y overtone the longer it stays in the bottle, likely due to the TFA Strawberry fading as the VBIC settles down.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

